# Where can i buy this recording of Bach's sonatas and partitas?



## aszkid

I was having a walk around YouTube, and found this recording of Bach's sonatas and partitas for solo violin.






It's, according to the uploader, recorded by Yehudi Menuhin from 1973 to 1975. Does anybody know where can i acquire this specific set?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## aszkid

The edit button does not work for me 

This sounds very similar: http://www.amazon.es/dp/B00FB78C70/

Although the YT video has a much warmer sound...


----------



## aszkid

This one is veeeeeery close i think: http://www.amazon.es/gp/product/B00006486Y/

I may buy this last one.


----------



## aszkid

So yeah i'll buy this last one. It sounds veeery similar to the recording on YouTube, and i guess you can't really go wrong with Menuhin


----------



## DavidA

Try Ibraginova!


----------

